# Energiemanagement. Habt Ihr damit zu tun??



## MeisterLampe81 (12 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal wissen, ob Ihr oder eurer Arbeitgeber aktiv mit Energiemanagement zu tun hat.

Hintergrund: Im Moment ist es so, das eigentlich jeder mit dem ich mich unterhalte etwas mit Energiemanagement zu tun hat. Die meisten sind gerade im Systemaufbau und/oder wollen nach ISO 50001 Zertifizert werden. Wir sind mit der Firma mitten in der Zertifizierung und haben hoffentlich im Mai die Pappe in der Hand. Zur Zeit bin ich dafür verantwortlich.

 Wie siehts bei Euch aus?? Habt Ihr schon was von der EEG Ausgleichsreglung gehört?? Ist für jeden Betrieb ab 1GWh im Jahr interessant..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Sockenralf (12 März 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben das "Kick-Off-Meeting" vermutl. nächsten Montag --> dann weiß ich da genaueres.

Energiedaen erfassen wir seit ca. 4 Jahren mehr oder weniger komplett (schon alleine für die Produktkalkulation)

Stromverbrauch liegt irgendwo bei 750000kWh, Gas liegt irgendwo bei 250000m³ pro Monat


MfG


----------



## mariob (12 März 2012)

Hallo,
übers Kickoffmieting sind wir seit Monaten hinaus, über die Vorstellungen und die bisherigen Ergebnisse schweigt des Dichters Höflichkeit.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## winnman (12 März 2012)

Obengenannte Zertifizierungen sagen mir derzeit nichts.

Ich habe immer wider diverse Anfragen für Energioptimierung, . . .

Hotels, . . .: 
Analyse was kann optimiert werden, suche größere Leistungen -> Kühlung und Küche -> Koch erwürgt mich wenn ich Herd mal für ein paar Minuten ausschalte. Kühlung bringt auch nichts, weil in den nächsten 15 min dann voll dranhängt. Der Rest lässt sich nicht beeinflussen, Licht in Halle, . . . kann nicht nach belieben gedimmt werden.
Also eigentlich hoffnungslos. (neueres kommt ganz unten)

Kleine Industriebetriebe (KFZ WERkstätten, . . .):
Mal ne IVECO analysiert: Spitzenverbraucher Kompressor und Bremsenprüfstand, Licht kann nicht verändert werden, da sowiso eher knapp, Heizung Fossil, . . .
Angedachter Ansatz: bei benutzung Bremsenprüfstand ausschalten den Kompressors um Lastspitze zu vermeiden -> vor Ausführung Testversuch: Nach Abschaltung Kompressors für ca. 3 min Aufschrei: kein ausreichender Druck mehr für Werkzeuge -> Druckspeicher scheidet aus da kein Platz) 

Noch einige derartige Beispiele -> was soll dann optimiert werden, wenn kein Optimierungspotential Bzw kein Platz / Bzw Optimierungwille vorhanden.

Andere Seite:

Derzeit wird bei uns in div. Industrie / Hotelbereichen von einer Firma unheimlich stark ein "Energiesparobjekt" beworben und auch eingebaut. Die Funktionsweise beruht auf der herabsetzung der Netzspannung!
Da heute im Hotelbereich sehr vie über EVG und teilweise über LED realisiert wird, wird hier die Einspaarung ca. 0% betragen.
Im Küchenbereich hohlen sich die Geräte die erforderliche Leistung auch bei geringerer Netzspannung (durch Thermostate, . . .)
Damit ist die tatsächliche Einsparung eigentlich nur auf die paar konventionellen Leuchtmittel in den Zimmern begrenzt (die könnten sich aber auch durch eine Begrenzung der meist vorhandenen Dimmer realisieren lassen)
-> Das ist eigentlich eine Räubervorgehensweise, da die Einsparung sich nicht nachweisen lässt, diese aber versprochen wird.
Installationskosten > 10k EUR.

Zusammenfassung:
Eine wirkliches Energiemanagement ist nur dann möglich, wenn bei Klima, Druckluft, Heizung, . . . entsprechende kurzfristige Speicher vorhanden sind, die dafür genutzt werden können. (oder ev. entsprechend träge Syswteme die auch mal mehr als 30 min ausgeschaltet werden können).
Da diese Speicher in der Praxis nirgends vorhanden sind, kann über konventionelle Energieoptimierung selten tatsächlich etwas realisiert werden.
Ganz anders schaut es in Produktionsbetrieben aus, hier kann auch ohne Energieoptimierungsgeräte allein durch entsprechende Abstimmung des Produktionsprozesse erheblich auf eine vernünftige Gleichzeitige Energieauslastung einfluss genommen werden!

Das geht aber an den "normalen" Energimanagement Geräten eher Vorbei, da liegt es an der Steuerung des gesamten Herstellungsprozesses!


Aus Erfahrung: 95% der Installeirten Energiemanagemantsyswteme haben nie funktioniert, werden nie funktionieren und sind daher eigentlich verwchwendete Energie und wurden meist eigentlich zu Wucherpreisen verbaut und können sich auch nicht rechnen.

Der Ansatzpunkt ist die Analyse des Prozesses. Sind hier keine Einsparungen ohne einbuße der Prozessleistung und keine entspr. Speichermöglichkeiten vorhanden und ist keine Änderung des Prozesses möglich/gewünscht, sind alle diese Ansatzpunkte wirkungslos!
Das trifft leider auf über 95 % der kleineren Betriebe zu.

Bei Größeren Betrieben liegt sehr viel Potential in der Gestaltung des Gesamtprozesses.
Hier ist auch meist die Möglichkeit gegeben entsprechende Puffer unterzubringen.
Dadurch lässt sich hier auch etwas bewirken.

Da sind aber meist diese Firmen selber dahinter gekommen!

Also generel:
Wer Energiemanagment ohne entsprechendes hinterfragen betreibt, der belügt sich meist selber, zu fast 100% aber die Kunden!


----------



## winnman (12 März 2012)

Ansetzen muss man an den Prozessen selbst (Energierückgewinnung, Puffer, Herabsetzung der Prozesstemperaturen, Gebäudedämmung, Vorlauftemperaturen senken, Spreitzung erhöhen, . . .)


----------



## Tommi (12 März 2012)

Hallo,

die 50001 soll bei uns auch auditiert werden.
Praktische Erfahrungen habe ich -noch- nicht.

Mal sehen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Oberchefe (13 März 2012)

Sparen lässt sich schon, geht aber meist nicht ohne Investitionen. Z.B. Beleuchtung LED statt Glühlampen, müssen aber gute sein damit die Helligkeit auch passt, kein Billigschrott. Bei Drehstrommotoren lässt sich durch Einsatz von Hocheffizienzmotoren einiges sparen, heißt aber vorhandene Motoren raus und andere rein. Wird meist vom kurzfristigen Denken der Einkäufer torpediert, Schnäppchen beim Kauf der Maschine gemacht, Energiesparen, was ist das?


----------



## Zefix (13 März 2012)

Bei uns wurde auch einiges geändert.
In den toiletten Bewegungsmelder verbaut, beim Kacken muss man jetz winken  sonst hockt man im Dunkeln.
Die Boiler an den Waschbecken wurde einer abgesteckt. Ich hätts umbauen lassen 1 Boiler für 2 Waschbecken tuts auch..
Ein Freund von mir hat einige Leuchtreklamen, die die ganze Nacht brennen, umgebaut auf LED.


In der Prod. Linie wird die Beleuchtung jetzt Zeitgesteuert. 
Zu Produktionszeiten geht die Beleuchtung automatisch an und danach wieder aus.
Zu Mittag werden 2 Phasen der Beleuchtung weggeschalten.
Falls trotzdem Licht gebraucht wird über Taster Nachtriggern.
Das ganze kann via Intranet verwaltet werden.

Bei kleinen und Mittelständischen Betrieben seh ich das Einsparpotenzial auch eher Gering.
Evtl. kompressor,Beleuchtung,Boiler über Zeitschaltuhr?
Druckluft ist eine recht teuere Energie ->> Dichtheit der Schläuche usw....

Naja, just my 2 cents...
Gruss Andi


----------



## vierlagig (13 März 2012)

wir haben EnMS nach 50001 Ende 2011 eingeführt
heute ist dazu das erste interne Audit, Zertifizierung dann im Juni

wenn man ein laufendes QMS (9001) und möglichst noch ein UMS (14001) hat, ist es sehr einfach ein EnMS einzubauen.

wir sind KMU mit hohem Energieverbrauch (15GWh/a), da ist die EEG-Umlage und die Stromsteuerrückerstattung ein wesentlicher Kostenfaktor
das Ziel aus unternehmerischer Sicht wird zwar immer die Effizienzsteigerung sein aber dabei gilt es nicht unter die Antragsgrenze zu fallen ... klingt widersprüchlich, aber genau so ist der Aparat der Erstattungen und Vergünstigungen ja ausgelegt


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (14 März 2012)

Also sind auch hier einige von der ISO 50001 betroffen.. 

@winman: Du mußt die Sache viel systematischer und theoretischer sehen. Bei einem EnMs nach 50001 kannst du sicher sein, das es funktioniert. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, das weit mehr als 5% der installierten EnMs richtig gut funktionieren. Es geht nicht nur darum überall Zähler zu installieren, sondern die Energieflüsse (klar mit hilfe von Messungen) zu erfassen, darzustellen und zu bewerten. Es geht viel mehr um die Energieeffizienz der Anlagen und ganz besonders der Prozesse. Hier reicht es nicht, wenn ich sage, mein Motor x läuft 20 Stunden und ich kann nichts dagegen tun, sondern zu ermitteln, warum der Motor überhaupt laufen muß und ob es vielleicht eine alternative gibt, diese Laufzeit zu verringern.
Wenn man systematisch vorgeht, lernen alle sehr viel über Ihren Betrieb kennen. Wie haben durch ein EnMs gelernt, wo wir noch erhebliches verborgenes Potential im Betrieb haben.
Es ist auch so, das da, wo wenig Energie verbraucht wird, es nicht viel zum Einsparen gibt. Aber da, wo viel Energie verwendet wird, ist auch meist ein hohes Einsparpotential.

@4L: Wir haben die 9001 und machen die 14001 parallel zur 50001. Alles ein Abwasch.
Das mit der Antragsgrenze und dem Verbrauch ist richtig. Aber die Grenze wurde ja im Dezember 2011 herab gesetzt. 2008 waren es etwas über 450 Unternehmen in Deutschland, die damit zu tun hatten, 2011 waren es schon  über 750 Unternehmen. 2012 könnten über 2500 Unternehmen davon betroffen sein. Das Problem ist, das es im Moment nicht genug Zertifizierer für die 50001 gibt und der Antrag bis zum 30.06. gestellt werden muß. Was passiert aber, wenn es in ein paar Jahren alle haben?? Warscheinlich das gleiche wie mit der Förderung von Photovoltaikanlagen... 
Hast du persönlich mit der Einführung zu tun??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## vierlagig (14 März 2012)

@ML81: ja, ich habe mit der Einführung zu tun, bin als EnMB berufen ... habe die Grundlagen dafür beim TÜV Süd in den Modulen EnM-Beauftragter und EnM-Auditor gelernt.


----------



## winnman (14 März 2012)

Ist doch genau das was ich sag, mann muß beim Prozess ansetzen!

Dafür brauch ich das ganze gedröhn so aber nicht wirklich oder?

Hausverstand und ein bisschen Excel reicht da locker für Produktionsbetrieb mit 400 MA im 3 Schichtbetrieb!

Die Analyse ist natürlich vorab mal das Wichtigste.

zB.: Staffelung der Pausenzeiten, Steuerung der Heizzeiten bei Zink-Druckguss Automaten, Förderbänder über FU, . . .

Und "*wenn" *dann mal das auch wirklich alles im Betrieb umgesetzt wurde, dann lass ich dich das dann überprüfen.


----------



## vierlagig (14 März 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> Dafür brauch ich das ganze gedröhn so aber nicht wirklich oder?



du brauchst es ab 2013, wenn du geld zurück haben möchtest ... EEG, StromStG, ...


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2012)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wir sind KMU mit hohem Energieverbrauch (15GWh/a)



Hallo,

mal eine Frage, ist dieser Wert dann der sogenante "Energy Performance Indicator" (EnPI) nach 50001
des Unternehmens? Also letztlich die aktivierte Leistung?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## BravoSierra (14 März 2012)

Servus

Druckluft ist das teuerste Medium was gibt.punkt

gruessle Bravo


----------



## vierlagig (15 März 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage, ist dieser Wert dann der sogenante "Energy Performance Indicator" (EnPI) nach 50001
> des Unternehmens? Also letztlich die aktivierte Leistung?
> ...



EnPI - Energy Performance Indicator - also EnergieLeistungsKennzahlen legt das Unternehmen selber fest.
Wenn der Gesamtbezug als eine solche Kennzahl dient, dann ist dies so festgelegt wurden und dann sind daraus strategische und operative Ziele abzuleiten.
Es gibt Unternehmen, bei denen es Sinn macht, es gibt aber auch diese, bei denen diese Kennzahl nicht weit genug geht.

Ich habe die 15GWh genannt, weil sie dem Eingeweihten zeigt, dass wir über der 10GWh-Antragsgrenze für die EEG-Umlagen-Rückerstattung liegen und deswegen für die entsprechende Antragsstellung ein EnMS nach 50001 ab 2013 brauchen, was wiederum heißt, dass wir es dieses Jahr noch zertifizieren müssen.

Mögliche andere EnPIs sind: Energieeinsatz pro produzierter/verkaufsfähiger Einheit, Heizenergieeinsatz pro Fläche oder umbauten Raum ... etc. also alles was sinnvoll ist um daraus Ziele abzuleiten...

@BravoSierra: ja, Druckluft ist teuer, aber wenn es für ein Unternehmen nur einen geringen Anteil in der Bruttowertschöpfung einnimmt ist es wahrscheinlich wenig sinnvoll das EnMS nur auf die Effizienzsteigerung der Druckluftanlagen anzuwenden. Der Ansatz der 50001 geht weiter und ist zum Glück so allgemein gehalten, dass alle Energieträger und Formen betrachtet werden können, und je nach Anteil im Unternehmen müssen.

Da sehe ich auch das Problem der sogenannten "Energie-Effizienz-Berater". Die haben meist einen bestimmten Katalog an möglichen Verbesserungsvorschlägen entwickelt und versuchen diesen nun auf JEDES Unternehmen anzuwenden. Meist passiert das aus Zeitmangel, oft aus Unwissenheit und bei uns in Sachsen kommt dazu, dass der Gewerbe-Energiepass, der am Ende einer EE-Beratung steht und Förderungen nach EuK/97 (sächsische Richtlinie Energieeffizienz und Klimaschutz) durch die SAB für Effizienzmaßnahmen ermöglicht einen Fragenkatalogenthält an dem sich die EE-Berater klammern.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (15 März 2012)

Hier ist mal ein Link, damit alle wissen um was es geht ein aktuelles Schreiben vom 13.03.2012 http://www.bafa.de/bafa/de/presse/pressemitteilungen/2012/07_ausgleichsregelung.html  und noch das entsprechende Unternehmermerkblatt mit den Angaben der Zertifizierungen http://www.bafa.de/bafa/de/energie/...ng_eeg/merkblaetter/untermerkblatt_ii_a_1.pdf .



Kurz gesagt, es ist möglich bis zu 3,25 Cent/kWh vom Staat zurück zu bekommen..

@4l: Ich sehe die Sache mit den Energie Beratern ähnlich. Wir hatten schon 2 von denen bei uns. Die haben ab und zu gute Ideen, aber wenn ich höre "Betriebsgebäude abreissen, da eine energietechnische Moderinisierung unwirtschaftlich ist", krieg ich bei Heizkosten von 1000€ im Jahr Stehhaare. 
Machst du bei euch im Betrieb nur das Energiemanagement oder läuft das so nebenbei?? Bei mir ist es so. Das ist aber auch das Problem. Im Moment gehen da pro Woche 20 Stunden drauf (und das System läuft schon). Die Ausbildung beim TÜV Saarland mache ich leider erst im September/November. War aber schon auf vielen Tagungen und Worshops zum Thema EEG und Energieeffizienz.
Mit welchem System erfasst Ihr eure Daten?? Macht ihr das über ein Leitsystem (PCS, WinCC) oder habt Ihr eine extra Lösung?? Wir sind gerade dabei ein Datenerfassungssystem der Fa. Hochhuth zu installieren. 
Habt Ihr das Stufe 1 Audit schon hinter euch?? Wir hatten das jetzt im März und sind sehr gespannt auf Mai..

@winman: 





> Hausverstand und ein bisschen Excel reicht da locker für Produktionsbetrieb mit 400 MA im 3 Schichtbetrieb!


Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Prozessverständniss und gute Excelkenntnisse sind sehr wichtig, aber Normenkenntniss, QM Erfahrung, eine solide Datenbasis, ein sehr gutes technisches Verständniss und Unterstützung durch Unternehmensleitung und Abteilungsleiter sind ebenso wichtig. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## vierlagig (15 März 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @4l: Ich sehe die Sache mit den Energie Beratern ähnlich. Wir hatten schon 2 von denen bei uns. Die haben ab und zu gute Ideen, aber wenn ich höre "Betriebsgebäude abreissen, da eine energietechnische Moderinisierung unwirtschaftlich ist", krieg ich bei Heizkosten von 1000€ im Jahr Stehhaare.
> Machst du bei euch im Betrieb nur das Energiemanagement oder läuft das so nebenbei?? Bei mir ist es so. Das ist aber auch das Problem. Im Moment gehen da pro Woche 20 Stunden drauf (und das System läuft schon). Die Ausbildung beim TÜV Saarland mache ich leider erst im September/November. War aber schon auf vielen Tagungen und Worshops zum Thema EEG und Energieeffizienz.
> Mit welchem System erfasst Ihr eure Daten?? Macht ihr das über ein Leitsystem (PCS, WinCC) oder habt Ihr eine extra Lösung?? Wir sind gerade dabei ein Datenerfassungssystem der Fa. Hochhuth zu installieren.
> Habt Ihr das Stufe 1 Audit schon hinter euch?? Wir hatten das jetzt im März und sind sehr gespannt auf Mai..



EnMS ist "Nebenerwerb" - hauptsächlich bin ich für Elektrotechnik/Automatisierung zuständig...
gerade in der Einführung kommt man da auf einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Arbeitszeit, ja, aber man muss es eben auch mit Augenmaß betreiben.
Wenn ich bei Dir lese, dass ihr ein "professionelles System" zur Datenerhebung evaluiert, dann frage ich mich automatisch "ist das notwendig?", "wie werden die kosten gedeckt?"
die Norm schreibt nicht vor, was und in welcher Detailierung gemessen werden muss. Sie schreibt vor, dass die Daten erhoben werden müssen - wir haben z.B. für Strom einen Hauptzähler und jeweils 2 Unterzähler für die Hauptverbraucher. Alles manuell abzulesen. Das reicht als Datenerfassung vollkommen zu. Es würde auch reichen einen Hauptzähler zu haben (den man in der Regel ja automatisch hat, da der EVU ja auch irgendwie berechnen muss) und die Hauptverbraucher über einen "relevanten" Zeitraum (z.B. zwei Wochen) mal mobil erfasst hat und das als die hochrechenbare Leistung an nimmt.
"Soviel messen wie nötig!" - nicht wie möglich...

Wie dem auch sei, wir evaluieren gerade mit SENTRON PAC aber alle Medien, also Gas, Wasser, Abwasser über s0 auch mit aufs PAC ...
im Moment sieht es so aus, dass wir auf den PowerManager verzichten werden und die MODBUS-telegramme selber versenden und empfangen ... schließlich will man bei der ganzen Sache ja auch noch Raum für den eigenen Spieltrieb haben...

erstes internes Audit ist die letzten beiden Tage erfolgreich gelaufen...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (15 März 2012)

@4l: Die Sache mit dem messen ist richtig. Alles ist sehr schwammig beschrieben. Wir haben 2008 mit 15min messen und aufs Jahr hochrechnen angefangen und  waren zum Schluss bei 24h Messungen für jede relevante Anlage (über 70 Stück) mit einem mobilen Messgerät. Die nächste logische Konsequenz ist eine kontinuierliche Datenerfassung.  Das System amortisiert sich selbst innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Auf Grund dieser Daten sollen zukünftige Einsparungen besser erkennbar werden. Und mit dem Geld der Rückerstattungen ist es möglich neu zu investieren -jedenfalls Teilweise-. Umso genauer man misst, desto mehr Überraschungen erlebt man.. haben wir jedenfalls festgestellt..
Wenn man ein vernünftiges EnMs betreibt, ist eine gute und genaue Zahlenbasis unerläßlich..

Wir haben uns für den M-Bus entschieden. Aufbau, Betrieb und flexibilität waren für uns entscheidend..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## vierlagig (15 März 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @4l: Die Sache mit dem messen ist richtig. Alles ist sehr schwammig beschrieben. Wir haben 2008 mit 15min messen und aufs Jahr hochrechnen angefangen und  waren zum Schluss bei 24h Messungen für jede relevante Anlage (über 70 Stück) mit einem mobilen Messgerät. Die nächste logische Konsequenz ist eine kontinuierliche Datenerfassung.  Das System amortisiert sich selbst innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Auf Grund dieser Daten sollen zukünftige Einsparungen besser erkennbar werden. Und mit dem Geld der Rückerstattungen ist es möglich neu zu investieren -jedenfalls Teilweise-. Umso genauer man misst, desto mehr Überraschungen erlebt man.. haben wir jedenfalls festgestellt..
> Wenn man ein vernünftiges EnMs betreibt, ist eine gute und genaue Zahlenbasis unerläßlich..
> 
> Wir haben uns für den M-Bus entschieden. Aufbau, Betrieb und flexibilität waren für uns entscheidend..
> ...



wie gesagt, auch ich bin ein freund der automatischen messung. uns ermöglicht sie dann z.b. die produktabhängige auswertung und eine erfassung im zusammenhang mit klimadaten...
ABER sie ist keine voraussetzung für ein EnMS nach DIN EN ISO 50001:2011 ...

hier sollte man eine abgrenzung zwischen technischem und verwalteten energiemanagementsystem deutlich machen! den technischen ansatz konsequenterweise vielleicht lastmanagementsystem nennen oder was weiß ich...


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2012)

an die eingeführten und auskenner:

macht ihr LCC nach VDMA 34160:2006 und definiert nach VDI 3423?


----------



## edi (5 August 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Thema Iso 50001 nochmal aufleben lassen.

Bei uns ist es wohl Anfang Oktober auch soweit.

Nun möchte man *im Vorfeld* über *mobile Geräte* eine Leistungserfassung 
von Motoren und Anlagen vornehmen um eine "Übersicht" zu bekommen.

Kann jemand da *auf Grund praktischer Erfahrungen *Messgeräte empfehlen ? Es müssten 
Ströme bis 1000A im 400 Volt Netz messbar sein ?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (5 August 2012)

Hallo edi,

als mobiles Leistungsanalysegerät haben wir ein Chauvin-Arnoux CA8335  http://www.pewa.de/cgi-bin/cosmosho...il--messgeraete.leistungsanalysatoren--CA8335 .

Die ISO 50001 ist aber in Sachen messen sehr schwammig geschrieben. Du mußt nicht jeden Motor messen. Pick dir einige wichtige Anlagen heraus.. Bis Oktober ist eh nicht mehr viel zeit für so ein Projekt..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## TimoK (6 August 2012)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte das Thema Iso 50001 nochmal aufleben lassen.
> 
> ...



Wir haben seit einigen Jahren das FL435 von Fluke im Einsatz, im Großen und Ganzen bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Die Software ist nicht 100% das Gelbe vom Ei, man kann aber damit arbeiten. Wichtig wäre mir bei einem Neukauf die flexiblen Stromzangen, im Bereich von 1000A sind die "normalen" Zangen doch sehr unhandlich und in Bestandsanlagen ist meistens nicht viel Platz. Es gibt daher Flex-Zangen bis 3kA, die hierfür wesentlich besser geeignet sind.

Ausfälle gab es bis jetzt 2 Stück. 1x Ist die Netzanschlussbuchse gebrochen, wohl eine Kinderkrankheit der Messgeräte und wird auf Kulanz repariert. Der 2.Ausfall war eine defekte Stromzange, vermutlich aber aufgrund einer Fehlbedienung. Sonst läuft das Gerät sehr zuverlässig und ist ordentlich robust. 

Edit: http://www.pewa.de/cgi-bin/cosmosho...tnum=FL434&file=&gesamt_zeilen=0Tsuche--fl435

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edi (6 August 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank euch beiden. Na da wird sich der Chef aber freuen das die Geräte " so preiswert" :-? sind.....


----------



## dani (6 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem mir heute von meinem Chef via Telefon eröffnet wurde dass ich möglicherweise nächstes Jahr in das Energiemanagement einsteigen werde, wollt ich mal fragen was Ihr so an Kursen und / oder Lektüre empfehlen könnt (Iso 50001 ect).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 Dezember 2012)

Moin,

bei uns war vor zwei Wochen der KICK OFF. 

Bin mal gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (6 Dezember 2012)

dani schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem mir heute von meinem Chef via Telefon eröffnet wurde dass ich möglicherweise nächstes Jahr in das Energiemanagement einsteigen werde, wollt ich mal fragen was Ihr so an Kursen und / oder Lektüre empfehlen könnt (Iso 50001 ect).
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo dani,

ich kann dir die Lehrgänge vom TÜV Saarland (http://www.tuev-seminare.net/) empfehlen. Habe dort meine Energiemanagementbeauftragten und Energiemanager gemacht. Das war allerdings erst nach der Zertifizierung, weil der Auditor gemeckert hat, das ich ein "Scheinchen" vorweisen solle beim nächsten mal.. . Ansonsten kann man sich dank des Internets und des "auseinanderpflückens" der ISO 50001 viel selber beibringen. Wobei wir bei uns einen Berater im Haus hatten, der das aber auch zum ersten mal gemacht hat. Mußt du dich nur um das operative Geschäft kümmern oder auch das Handbuch anpassen?? 
Ein interessantes Buch ist von Siemens "Datenauswertung von Energiemanagementsystemen" (ISBN: 978-3-89578-347-0).

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## dani (7 Dezember 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Mußt du dich nur um das operative Geschäft kümmern oder auch das Handbuch anpassen??



Hallo MeisterLampe81,

tja dass ganze ist noch eher schwammig von der Aussagekraft. Der zweite Satz war "wir haben da schon mal eine Software gekauft und fangen jetzt an weitere Energiezähler einzubauen"

Gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass das ganze Thema intern noch kräftig in den Kinderschuhen steckt.
Da ich zwei Jahre als Expat vom Stammwerk weg war, fehlt mir momentan etwas der Einblick.
Ich bekomme nächste Woche Besuch vom Chef und wollte mich deshalb schon  mal mit den größten Herausforderungen dieses Themas bekannt machen.

Vermutlich / Gefühlt wird's ein Zwitter von operativem Geschäft und Handbuchverbiegerei werden.

Gruß,
dani


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Dezember 2012)

dani schrieb:


> Der zweite Satz war "wir haben da schon mal eine Software gekauft und fangen jetzt an weitere Energiezähler einzubauen"



Ganz böser Satz.. Ich kenne deinen Betrieb und seine Strukturen nicht, aber ich hoffe für DICH, das dieser Kauf wohl durchdacht wurde. Es gibt viele Anbieter, aber nur wenig wirklich brauchbare. 

Macht ihr die ISO wegen EEG oder StromStG? Wenn es um EEG geht, wird die Zeit langsam knapp, damit jetzt erst zu beginnen..


PS. Hab letztens noch eine ganz Interessante Seite mit netten Infos gefunden http://www.gallehr.de/  --> Mendiencenter --> Downloads. Wenn es um die ersten Schritte geht, hilft das vielleicht

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## dani (7 Dezember 2012)

Tja, 

kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Wer hier was entschieden hat wird sich noch zeigen.


Ich lass mich mal nächste Woche noch etwas mehr in die Details einführen.
Die Grundidee ist / war das EEG.

Viele Grüße,
Dani


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (9 Dezember 2012)

dani schrieb:


> Die Grundidee ist / war das EEG.



Denk daran, das du bis zum 30.06.13 das Zertifikat bei der BaFa eingereicht haben mußt. Und da man sich sein System erst auditieren lassen kann, wenn es mindestens 3 Monate läuft, wir die Zeit langsam knapp.. Wenn Ihr/du vorher auch schon EEG §40ff. gemacht habt und vielleicht sogar ISO 14001 Zertifiziert seit, ist der ISO 50001 Aufbau erheblich leichter und schneller erledigt.

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## dani (8 Juni 2013)

Somit sind wir nun offiziell zertifiziert. Das Zertifikat müsste nun irgendwann nächste Woche kommen.
Mein Resümee aus dem ganzen Thema ist: 
1.) dass man innerbetrieblich mehr schwarze Löcher findet als man sich vorstellen kann.
2.) manche am Markt befindliche Software Schrott ist.
3.) man erst mit Excel und Zetteln anfangen sollte, um zu wissen was für eine Funktion die Software haben muss / sollte.

Das Thema macht Spass und für die Fa. kann ordentlich was rauskommen dabei.

VG, Dani


----------



## Tommi (8 Juni 2013)

Hallo dani,

insbesondere zu Deinem Punkt 3.) *ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2014)

dani schrieb:


> 3.) man erst mit Excel und Zetteln anfangen sollte, um zu wissen was für eine Funktion die Software haben muss / sollte.



3 Jahre EnMS und immer noch keine Software! ... außer Excel


----------



## Tommi (13 Mai 2014)

stimmt, zum Auswerten insbesondere von Kennzahlen kWh/Stck oder kWh/t oder m³/min
arbeite ich auch nur mit EXCEL.
Außer Systemen (WINCC, e3con) um die Zählerdaten zu erfassen und zu speichern.

Das Wichtigste ist z.Zt. der EXCEL-Export.

Hier ein aktuelles Forschungsprojekt:
http://www.ipt.fraunhofer.de/de/kompetenzen/ProduktionsqualitaetundMesstechnik/Projekte/eboel.html

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2014)

Klingt nach einer spannenden Studie.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 3 Jahre EnMS und immer noch keine Software! ... außer Excel



Du ärmster . Das ist doch super kompliziert verstecke Energieverbraucher nur mit Excel zu entdecken. Meckern da nicht die Auditoren? Habt Ihr denn wenigstens viele Zähler, die Ihr händisch ablest oder nur den Übergabezähler vom VNB??



Tommi schrieb:


> stimmt, zum Auswerten insbesondere von Kennzahlen kWh/Stck oder kWh/t oder m³/min
> arbeite ich auch nur mit EXCEL.



Die EnPI mache ich auch noch händisch per Excel, aber die Daten bekomme ich aus unserem Energiemonitorigsystem (1500 Messwerte alle 30 Sekunden) und des ERP Systems. Es ist zwar auch bei mir so, das man sehr viel mit Excel arbeitet, aber die Datengrundlage wird automatisch erfasst. Das Monitoringsystem hat eine Excelschnittstelle und somit ist der Export kein Problem.

Bist du in das Forschungsprojekt involviert? Ich verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn des Projektes. Geht es darum, einem Produkt die benötigten Herstellungsressourcen automatisch via Software zuzuordnen, also im weiteren Sinn den softwaregestützen Carbon foodprint? Oder wie ist das Projekt zu verstehen? Ich denke, dass das bei 80% aller Firmen in Deutschland kein Problem ist die Daten mit einer EnMS-Software zu erfassen und zuzuordnen, problematisch wird es nur bei großen prozesstechnischen Anlagen die miteinander verknüpft bzw. verzweigt sind.

 P.S. Wir erfassen mittlerweile Strom, Gas, Wasser, Abwasser, Betriebszustände, Maschinendaten, Temperaturen, das Wetter (Wind, Niederschlag, Druck, Feuchte, etc.) und immissionstechnische Anlagen. Leider fehlt noch die direkte Messung der Druckluft.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2014)

3 Hauptverbraucher auf die 90% des Gesamtverbrauchs aufgeteilt sind ;-)
Der Rest ist natürlich Unterverzählert.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 3 Hauptverbraucher auf die 90% des Gesamtverbrauchs aufgeteilt sind ;-)
> Der Rest ist natürlich Unterverzählert.



Sind das einzelne Verbraucher (z.B. Öfen) oder prozesstechnische Anlagen?? Wir haben auch 2 Großanlagen (Gesamtzähler), die wiederrum ca. 40 Antriebe haben (0,75 - 200kW). Die sind prozesstechnisch schon sehr optimiert, aber beim letzten Audit (von 3 Wochen) hat der Auditor bemängelt, das ich nicht die einzelnen Antriebe bewertet habe (Ist-Zustand vs. IE3). Wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat.. 
Machst du denn in den 3 großen Anlagen auch Untermessungen?

Dieses Jahr wird von der DIN übrigens eine Messanweisung bzw. Leitfaden als Anhang / Ergänzung der ISO 50001 herauskommen, die sich mit dem Messen und der Einrichtung von Messstellen für die ISO 50001 beschäftigt. Es wird wohl bemängelt, das zum einen die ISO 50001 nach wie vor sehr schwammig ist, in der EN 16247 auch nichts brauchbares  steht und viele meinen, mit einem Zähler betreibt man sinnvolles Energiemanagement. Mal gucken was da kommt..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## vierlagig (14 Mai 2014)

das sind quasi einzelne Verbraucher, ja. Die Prozessdokumentation wird als Verbrauchsdokumentation herangezogen. (Leistung x Zeit)
wir haben demnächst internes Audit (durch extern, um mal wieder einen anderen Blick zu bekommen) und ich bin sehr gespannt. die Normauslegung gibt ja genug Spielraum bis hin zum engmaschigen Zählernetzwerk aber eben auch für einen pragmatischen Ansatz.
auf den Leitfaden bin ich ja sehr gespannt - meistens geht so ein Empfehlungshandbuch ja nach hinten los bzw. schießt über das Ziel hinaus und ausbaden müssen es die Anwender.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (7 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Software zum Auswerten der Verbräuche nutzt ihr so?
Hoffe ich habe nix überlesen 

Gruß NSN


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Mai 2015)

Hallo NSN,

das Energiemonitoringsystem versorgt mich mit den Daten und mit Excel mache ich die Auswertung der EnPI. Mittlerweile habe ich einige Auswertungen mit Makros automatisiert. Aber die aktuellen Verbräuche und Leistungen (von 30Sek, 15min, Stundenwerte, Tageswerte, Monats- und Jahreswerte) sehe ich sehr gut im Monitoringsystem. Hierfür brauche ich keine zusätzliche Software.. (www.hochhuth.de)

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

